# Bodybuilding.com bans ?drol? type steroid marketing



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com bans ‘drol’ type steroid marketing by Anthony Roberts Bodybuilding.com is stepping up internal standards on the supplements they???re presently carrying, and setting clear guidelines for the types of products they???re willing to sell in the future. First on their hit-list is products with steroid type names or ingredient-names that are generally marketed to look [...]

*Read More...*


----------

